# AVG-Anti-Spyware



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

I have just downloaded and installed Version 7.5 of teh above. I currently use AVG Anti-Virus with no problem.

Anti- Spyware seemed to install but it will not update. It says;;

'Downloading updates, connect to server..'
then
'Error. Failed to connect to to server update.ewido.net'

Is this a problem there end or mine?


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

It may well be their end, try every hour or so until you get through, if after 24 hours your still having no luck come back and see if anyone else has similar problems, I suspect they may have the updates available to download manually, but I couldn't swear to it, that would be a case of looking round their site for info, hope it helps.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah, like 8210 said, "try it every hr", if it still dont work, maybe try it tommorrow..

if that dont work, try uninstallin it, and reinstallin it...


----------



## Celebryn (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes. I seems to be working this morning. I think I posted a bit to prematurely! Shoulda known to wait abit. I have some suspect file names so I wanted to get it up and running!


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

just Delete the files :laugh:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not recommended to randomly delete suspect files, as they may be legitimate and losing them could break things.

If you have files you suspect are infected with a virus, you can have them scanned through several antivirus solutions simultaneously for free at VIRUSTOTAL.com .

Two very good alternative anti-spyware solutions available for free are Spybot S&D and Ad-Aware if you wish to try them out.


----------

